# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Got up from a nightmare with Chest pain and it doesn't go away.

## giogoMoget2

My sister got swallowed by a crocodile in my dream.

It was like a nightmare but it was controlled not very scary. She was even giggling inside the crocodile and she wasn't affected. 

Anyways, i woke up and i have this chest pain where it hurts bad if i try to breath in..I can only do shallow breaths. And it also hurts if i bend down my torso.

I've had chest pains since i was 13. (am 30 now)very bad.. but recently i wasn't having any.. for a long time. And i hate these cause i can't breath in.

Do you think my bad sleep or positioning in the bed or the nightmare caused it OR could it be something else. Maybe while dreaming i wasn't breathing correctly.

----------


## giogoMoget2

OK guys i'm back. I had the pain for about 13 hours. couldn't breath in deep . But now it's bet ter with some chest pain still when i bend down.

I went to the Cardiologist, he checke d me and EKG too..said my cardio system looks good but he said i might have some lung problemor some problem.

Do you guys think it's a good idea to continue practicing Dream recall and Lucid dreaming when you have this kinds of chest pains?

----------


## ChangeTheWorld

It most likely has nothing to do with lucid dreaming. You probably just slept in a bad position.

----------


## ClearView

What ChangeTheWorld said, and also it may have something to do with stress. I know that when I am stressed over things I have a pressure on my chest sometimes, but a lot of the time its a mental weight. If that makes sense <.<

 ::D:

----------

